

The Problem with Design and Implementation  - edw519
http://www.osnews.com/story/22135/The_Problem_with_Design_and_Implementation

======
obecalp
Short summary: he thinks that every line of code is design because the final
code is the precise spec.

This is an interesting but narrow POV. What if you "design" an algorithm in
Haskell and what to "translate" to another language? Calling the "translation"
process design would be a bit of stretch. Implementation seems to be an
appropriate word here.

------
Tichy
I blogged about the same thing recently, with far less words. Sadly, no
upvotes on HN.

[http://blog.blinker.net/2009/08/31/the-architecture-
analogy-...](http://blog.blinker.net/2009/08/31/the-architecture-analogy-for-
programming-is-wrong/)

